# 5lb. Bass w/ pics



## Rod Hawg (Jan 13, 2011)

Headed out today fer 20min. to the back pond to catch some spawning bass after some homework. Popped 6. 4 of them were tiny. 1 was 18in. 3lbs. And the other was 20 1/2in. 5lbs. 3oz. Got em all on clowsers. On a fly rod that 5lbr. fought like a freight train.


----------



## bruceride (Aug 1, 2011)

That's a nice fish!


----------



## fishmerf (Mar 28, 2008)

Nice job and a great fish. Congratulations!


----------



## radar3321 (Feb 27, 2012)

Great job 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## grt1014 (Mar 9, 2012)

Great job on the Fly!!!


----------



## Rod Hawg (Jan 13, 2011)

Thanks guys I need to do this fly fishin thing more often. Gonna try to tie some more clowsers this weekend


----------



## rickerd (Jul 16, 2008)

nice fish. check out Clouser Crayfish too. It'll kill the bass on a strip strip Paaaauuuuuse retrieve. Or maybe its a strip paaaaaauuuuuuuse. Anyway its fun.


----------



## benjaminrogers (Jul 11, 2011)

Nice fish!!


----------



## Patricio (Feb 2, 2007)

largemouth bass on top water are my favorites next to trout. good wholesome fun.


----------



## Rod Hawg (Jan 13, 2011)

Thanks guys!


----------

